# Pintarest



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

so, do you have some fibery thing you've pinned and love? Care to share?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have a Pintrest account. I have a section for fibery stuff. I'm not as into the Pintrest as some. It's a real time sucker or it could be.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

WIHH, if you Google Pintarest, on the home page it has a link to sign up. What I find that is great for me about it- my DD and DIL (in their 20's) find lots of things there, I can "follow" them, see what they like- helps me to stay in tune with the kids. If someone else who has the same interests has "pinned" things, I can click "follow" them- saves tons of time, due to links to web pages, etc, for recipes, knitted things etc. It is great for inspiration....
It can be a time waster, as Marchwind said, but if used wisely.....
I like to do the same with Etsy- see what others favorite who have similar tastes, and add them to my circle- though have not done that in a while


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

The link is here:

Pinterest

I have looked around on it some in the past, mostly for specific things. I found it useful when I was looking for flower girl hairstyles for my daughter. I have more than I can do already so I try not to add anymore to my to-do list.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I looked around it once just to see what others were so ga-ga over, but honestly didn't really find it all that interesting. It's just a bunch of random photos. To me, it's about the equivalent of a physical bulletin board with photos all over it. Interesting maybe once or twice to look at I suppose, but then I lose interest because there's really nothing to hold my attention. To each their own though! Seems to be a relatively popular site for many.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If you click on the photos they will take you to a the website. For example I have pictures of foods and things in the kitchen. If you click on the photo it will take you to the recipe or where you can get that thing.

I (and this is just my opinion) think it would appeal more to people who scrapbook. Maybe I'm wrong but it seems to be that sort of thing. I never got into scrapbooking but I can see why some people are interested in this.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Most of the people that I know that use it are moms with young children. They get lots of ideas for Halloween costumes, games, kid-friendly things to cook, decorating kids rooms, etc. I think the only thing other than the little girl hairstyles that I looked up was fairy houses. I thought that would be a neat art project for my daughter and me to work on.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I got an account when DD was planning her wedding, and we found some GREAT free ideas. 

Like this garden lantern made out of tuna cans:
http://inmyownstyle.com/images/2011/06/Candle-Lantern-with-hurrica_thumb1.jpg

We found the hurricane glass at thrift stores, and my dad put the lanterns together. They looked awesome!

I've been using pinterest more as a bookmark site for things that I don't want to forget. I'm a visual learner, so the pictures on the "Board" help me to remember the site quickly. I don't have any fiber stuff 'pinned' though. I use it more for recipes, decorating ideas, and garden and farm stuff.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have some pintarest stuff. Spinning and knitting boards. Also more...
I do get ideas for things on there. But, it really can be a time sucker.
And some things are just pics and you wonder...how did they do that? 
But there are no explanations.
here is my spinning stuff
Spinning


----------

